# Duda sobre rele (telerruptor)



## electroaficionado (Sep 15, 2007)

Buenas a todos.
Tengo varios reles (o al menos eso supongo que es, es un cubito negro con 8 patitas)
El problema es que no se a que corresponde cada pin.
En uno de los lados dice "HASCO KSD 205 DC 12 V" 
Busque datasheets y golgee pero no encontre nada.
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 15, 2007)

Buenas a todos.
Tengo varios reles (o al menos eso supongo que es, es un cubito negro con 8 patitas)
El problema es que no se a que corresponde cada pin.
En uno de los lados dice "HASCO KSD 205 DC 12 V" 
Busque datasheets y golgee pero no encontre nada.
Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme.


----------



## JV (Sep 15, 2007)

Vas a tener que buscar mejor, con un minuto en google encontre esto:

http://www.hascorelays.com/electro_ksd_series.asp

Saludos..


----------



## JV (Sep 15, 2007)

Vas a tener que buscar mejor, con un minuto en google encontre esto:

http://www.hascorelays.com/electro_ksd_series.asp

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias no habia dado con esa pagina.
Aun que sigo con la duda de en que sentido se cuentan los pines porque ahi los numera sin ninguna regla aprticular.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 15, 2007)

Muchas gracias no habia dado con esa pagina.
Aun que sigo con la duda de en que sentido se cuentan los pines porque ahi los numera sin ninguna regla aprticular.


----------



## steinlager (Sep 15, 2007)

Si tiene 8 pines supongo q es un rele doble inversor... 2 pines corresponden a la bobina y los restantes son 2 comunes, 2NC y 2 NA


----------



## steinlager (Sep 15, 2007)

Si tiene 8 pines supongo q es un rele doble inversor... 2 pines corresponden a la bobina y los restantes son 2 comunes, 2NC y 2 NA


----------



## JV (Sep 16, 2007)

Creeria que la imagen:







Es la vista de arriba (en posicion de leer el texto).

Saludos..


----------



## JV (Sep 16, 2007)

Creeria que la imagen:






Es la vista de arriba (en posicion de leer el texto).

Saludos..


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 16, 2007)

Gracias de nuevo JV.
Pasa que de arriba es negrito liso, por eso no sabia para que lado estaba orientado y como identificar cada patita.
Igual prueba y error y ya pude identificar cada una.


----------



## electroaficionado (Sep 16, 2007)

Gracias de nuevo JV.
Pasa que de arriba es negrito liso, por eso no sabia para que lado estaba orientado y como identificar cada patita.
Igual prueba y error y ya pude identificar cada una.


----------



## djmixer (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola, no sé de electronica, pero me atraen estos temas.

El caso es que el otro dia conseguí del taller de tecnologia de mi instituto un relé, este tiene 8 patas, y una bobina de *270 ohms*.

Querria que me digeseis que voltaje y que potencia maxima puedo subministrarle, y que potencia y voltajes maximos puede manejar.


*
(atención, en la foto pone 52 ohms, pero son 270)*





[/img]


----------



## mcrven (Oct 25, 2007)

Hola Djmixer, si conectas esa bobina a 12VDC y, realmente es de 270Ω, consumirá 45 mA aprox.

I = V / R  >> I = 12V / 270Ω = 0,0444. A

Sólo deberás verificar que, al conectarlo, la transcisión de cierre se rápida y sostenida con fuerza.

Trata de ver si por algún lado muestra un número de modelo para que lo puedas verificar con datos por internet.

mcrven


----------



## djmixer (Oct 26, 2007)

La marca es ralux, y el modelo Mod ZV


----------



## mcrven (Oct 26, 2007)

En al página de Ralux sólo aparece el modelo sin mayores detalles.

www.ralux.com/castellano/reles-apli-elect-es.htm

Pruébalo con 12VDC a ver cómo responde.

mcrven


----------



## heli (Oct 26, 2007)

Ese tipo de relés suelen ser de 5V los de 52 Ohmios, de 12V los de 280 Ohmios, de 24V los de 740 Ohmios etc.
Asegurate de que has medido correctamente la bobina, es extraño que no coincida el valor medido con el valor impreso. Asegurate que no tienes resistencias parásitas en el tester: juntando las puntas debe dar 0 ohmios.
La corriente, tensión y potencia que puede manejar depende de la robustez de los contactos, no puede saberse por las características de la bobina.


----------



## djmixer (Oct 27, 2007)

Gracias a todos, ya lo he averiguado: la bobina es de 12V, y los conectores pueden soportar hasta 90V


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 1, 2007)

hola buenas,me presento soy Angel y soy nuevo por aqui y  entro por que tengo una duda con una cosa que quiero hacer en mi coche.
Me he comprado unos retrovisores para el coche que se pliegan mediante un motor pero mi coche no tiene hecha esa instalacion y hay viene mi problema,y lo que quiero es que cuando quite el contacto al coche se recojan y cuando le de o arranque el coche se habran,esto lo puedo conseguir (segun me han dicho) medante un rele,y mi prolema es que han dado un esquema electrico para conectarlo que es el siguiente:
http://imageshack.us
pero esas conexiones son directamente en el rele y yo he comrado un portareles y soy incapaz de hacerlo funcionar,el porta reles trae las numeraciones A1 y A2 en las patillas de la bobina y despues 11y21,  12y22, 14 y 24  y nose como va,espero haberme esplicado bien para que me entendais y me ayudeis  a ver si soy capaz de hacerlos funcionar antes de quemar el coche con alguna conexion mal hecha,ya que esta tarde e intentado hacerlo y el cable de corriente continua se a derretido,un saludo y gracias por todo


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 1, 2007)

hola buenas,me presento soy Angel y soy nuevo por aqui y  entro por que tengo una duda con una cosa que quiero hacer en mi coche.
Me he comprado unos retrovisores para el coche que se pliegan mediante un motor pero mi coche no tiene hecha esa instalacion y hay viene mi problema,y lo que quiero es que cuando quite el contacto al coche se recojan y cuando le de o arranque el coche se habran,esto lo puedo conseguir (segun me han dicho) medante un rele,y mi prolema es que han dado un esquema electrico para conectarlo que es el siguiente:
http://imageshack.us
pero esas conexiones son directamente en el rele y yo he comrado un portareles y soy incapaz de hacerlo funcionar,el porta reles trae las numeraciones A1 y A2 en las patillas de la bobina y despues 11y21,  12y22, 14 y 24  y nose como va,espero haberme esplicado bien para que me entendais y me ayudeis  a ver si soy capaz de hacerlos funcionar antes de quemar el coche con alguna conexion mal hecha,ya que esta tarde e intentado hacerlo y el cable de corriente continua se a derretido,un saludo y gracias por todo


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola.

Necesito saber como funciona este relay.

Yo imagino que los números 5-7-9, forman un switch o interruptor, y los números 4-6-8 otro switch.

También desconozco los terminales de los espejos.



Mira este gráfico, tal vez te ayude.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 1, 2007)

Hola.

Necesito saber como funciona este relay.

Yo imagino que los números 5-7-9, forman un switch o interruptor, y los números 4-6-8 otro switch.

También desconozco los terminales de los espejos.



Mira este gráfico, tal vez te ayude.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 2, 2007)

hola buenas, los espejos llevan un final de carrera que cuando cierran o se abren cierran el circuito.
este es el tipo de rele que e utilizado y las conexiones las tengo hace ren un porta-reles:
http://imageshack.us

y este es mas o menos el dibujo del circuito que tengo que hacer:
http://imageshack.us

las conexiones del primer post son a las patillas del rele y yo tengo que conectarlo a un porta ,de ahi que me lie y no consiga conectarlo bien,uns aludo y gracias


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 2, 2007)

hola buenas, los espejos llevan un final de carrera que cuando cierran o se abren cierran el circuito.
este es el tipo de rele que e utilizado y las conexiones las tengo hace ren un porta-reles:
http://imageshack.us

y este es mas o menos el dibujo del circuito que tengo que hacer:
http://imageshack.us

las conexiones del primer post son a las patillas del rele y yo tengo que conectarlo a un porta ,de ahi que me lie y no consiga conectarlo bien,uns aludo y gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola.

Te doy dos opciones.

La primera.



Tus espejos tienen un motor, cuando están conectado a los 12V (por ejemplo + , -), el motor gira y se cierra (el contacto de 12V desconectado), cuando pones el contacto de 12V el relay cambia la polaridad (- , +) en el motor, y este gira en sentido contrario y los espejos se abren,
cuando quitas el contacto de 12V, el relay deja de funcionar y el motor de los espejos cambia de polaridad y del sentido de giro del motor, quedando como en la posición inicial los espejos cerrados.

Así creo que funcionan tus luces.

La conexión que te envío hace eso, inverteir la polaridad del motor, dependiendo de la llave de encendido si está desactivada el motor gira cerrandose, cuando se activa la llave de encendido el motor del espejo cambia de polaridad y gira en sentido contrario abriendo los espejos.

Espero que sea esto lo que deseas.

Si es así, y la conexión funciona de manera inversa, cambia de posición de los alambres  amarillo y azul al negro, y el marrón y verde al rojo.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola.

Te doy dos opciones.

La primera.



Tus espejos tienen un motor, cuando están conectado a los 12V (por ejemplo + , -), el motor gira y se cierra (el contacto de 12V desconectado), cuando pones el contacto de 12V el relay cambia la polaridad (- , +) en el motor, y este gira en sentido contrario y los espejos se abren,
cuando quitas el contacto de 12V, el relay deja de funcionar y el motor de los espejos cambia de polaridad y del sentido de giro del motor, quedando como en la posición inicial los espejos cerrados.

Así creo que funcionan tus luces.

La conexión que te envío hace eso, inverteir la polaridad del motor, dependiendo de la llave de encendido si está desactivada el motor gira cerrandose, cuando se activa la llave de encendido el motor del espejo cambia de polaridad y gira en sentido contrario abriendo los espejos.

Espero que sea esto lo que deseas.

Si es así, y la conexión funciona de manera inversa, cambia de posición de los alambres  amarillo y azul al negro, y el marrón y verde al rojo.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola. 

La segunda.

Según el gráfico que mandas.

Si funciona de manera opuesta a lo que deseas, pon los cables verde y azul que están en los contacto de abajo en el relay, en los contactos de arriba que estan sin conectar.

Mira espero que alguno de los gráficos te sirva.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 2, 2007)

Hola. 

La segunda.

Según el gráfico que mandas.

Si funciona de manera opuesta a lo que deseas, pon los cables verde y azul que están en los contacto de abajo en el relay, en los contactos de arriba que estan sin conectar.

Mira espero que alguno de los gráficos te sirva.

Suerte.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 2, 2007)

hola buenas, el jueves me pondre con ello y ya te contare y he sido capaz de hacerlo funcionar de todas formas gracias por tu ayuda,un saludo


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 2, 2007)

hola buenas, el jueves me pondre con ello y ya te contare y he sido capaz de hacerlo funcionar de todas formas gracias por tu ayuda,un saludo


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 6, 2007)

buenas, me he puesto esta mañana a montar el rele y lo e hecho con el primer circuito que me dejo mi amigo,y si lo conecto directamente a las patillas del rele funciona bien pero en el porta se queman los cables,asi que deve ser porque no tengo ni idea de donde meter los cables en el porta-reles,os dejo una foto para ver si me podeis decir donde ira los cables en el porta-reles mirando el pirmer circuito que puse yo.
http://imageshack.us

gracias un saludo


----------



## gelin330 (Dic 6, 2007)

buenas, me he puesto esta mañana a montar el rele y lo e hecho con el primer circuito que me dejo mi amigo,y si lo conecto directamente a las patillas del rele funciona bien pero en el porta se queman los cables,asi que deve ser porque no tengo ni idea de donde meter los cables en el porta-reles,os dejo una foto para ver si me podeis decir donde ira los cables en el porta-reles mirando el pirmer circuito que puse yo.
http://imageshack.us

gracias un saludo


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola.

Imagino que enchufas el relay en el porta-relay eso quiere decir que este dispositivo es solo un soprte del relay y no tiene conexiónes internas, si te funcionó conectado directamente en el relay, debe funcionar en el porta-relay.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 6, 2007)

Hola.

Imagino que enchufas el relay en el porta-relay eso quiere decir que este dispositivo es solo un soprte del relay y no tiene conexiónes internas, si te funcionó conectado directamente en el relay, debe funcionar en el porta-relay.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Buenas elaficionado, he visto que al compañero le has hechado una mano con los retrivores, yo tengo un problema parecido pero en mi caso es para el movimiento de éstos, de izquierda a derecha y de arriba a abajo. He probado a  hacer varios esquemas pero con ninguno he logrado que se mueva a todo sitios. No se si podrás hecharme una mano. Te cuento:

Buenas amigo, 

Tengo una duda que me está comiendo por dentro. El tema es el siguiente: 

Tiene 4 cables: Marrón, Blanco, Negro y Azul. 

La convinacion es la siguiente para que funcione: 

De arriba a abajo: Azul Positivo - Negro Negativo 
De abajo a arriba: Negro Positivo - Azul Negativo 
De izquierda a derecha: Marrón y Negro Positivo - Azul y Blanco Negativo 
De derecha a izquierda: Azul y Blanco Positivo - Marrón y Negro Negativo 

Quiero que 4 pulsadores se encarguen de controlar dichos movimientos. He pensado que posiblemente tendré que poner minimo 2 diodos que separen derecha a izquierda y de arriba a abajo. Pero la verdad que estoy mas liado que la pata un romano.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 17, 2009)

Buenas elaficionado, he visto que al compañero le has hechado una mano con los retrivores, yo tengo un problema parecido pero en mi caso es para el movimiento de éstos, de izquierda a derecha y de arriba a abajo. He probado a  hacer varios esquemas pero con ninguno he logrado que se mueva a todo sitios. No se si podrás hecharme una mano. Te cuento:

Buenas amigo, 

Tengo una duda que me está comiendo por dentro. El tema es el siguiente: 

Tiene 4 cables: Marrón, Blanco, Negro y Azul. 

La convinacion es la siguiente para que funcione: 

De arriba a abajo: Azul Positivo - Negro Negativo 
De abajo a arriba: Negro Positivo - Azul Negativo 
De izquierda a derecha: Marrón y Negro Positivo - Azul y Blanco Negativo 
De derecha a izquierda: Azul y Blanco Positivo - Marrón y Negro Negativo 

Quiero que 4 pulsadores se encarguen de controlar dichos movimientos. He pensado que posiblemente tendré que poner minimo 2 diodos que separen derecha a izquierda y de arriba a abajo. Pero la verdad que estoy mas liado que la pata un romano.

Un saludo y gracias de antemano.


----------



## jequegui (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola Toni, si te haces de un multipulsador tipo turismo, en un desguace, etc, pues te quedaría estupendo. Necesitarás 4 relés conmutados simples, y el esquema... en el archivo adjunto. Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos.

    PD:    Olvidé indicar en el esquema que los contactos abiertos van a +12 voltios en la batería del coche.      
          No olvides conectar fusibles para proteger la instalación.


----------



## jequegui (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola Toni, si te haces de un multipulsador tipo turismo, en un desguace, etc, pues te quedaría estupendo. Necesitarás 4 relés conmutados simples, y el esquema... en el archivo adjunto. Espero haberte ayudado.

Saludos.

    PD:    Olvidé indicar en el esquema que los contactos abiertos van a +12 voltios en la batería del coche.      
          No olvides conectar fusibles para proteger la instalación.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola ToniJ.
Mencionas una serie de colores y polaridades, pero no dices a que aparato o dispositivo te refieres.
Puedes darme más información.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 17, 2009)

Hola ToniJ.
Mencionas una serie de colores y polaridades, pero no dices a que aparato o dispositivo te refieres.
Puedes darme más información.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 18, 2009)

Gracias por responder amigo. Mi cuestión es, que segun el esquema sería existiendo 2 cables, positivo y negativo, para cada motor, pero la historia es que de los 4 cables que lleva, para el movimiento arriba y abajo usa 2 y 2, en lugar de 1 y 1, que es lo que me trae frito. Esa combinacion de colores es la que te he puesto ahí. Voy a ver si puedo subir el esquema que hice y que no me funciona, sólo en 2 movimientos (Creo que se solucionaria con diodos, pero no se).


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 18, 2009)

Gracias por responder amigo. Mi cuestión es, que segun el esquema sería existiendo 2 cables, positivo y negativo, para cada motor, pero la historia es que de los 4 cables que lleva, para el movimiento arriba y abajo usa 2 y 2, en lugar de 1 y 1, que es lo que me trae frito. Esa combinacion de colores es la que te he puesto ahí. Voy a ver si puedo subir el esquema que hice y que no me funciona, sólo en 2 movimientos (Creo que se solucionaria con diodos, pero no se).


----------



## jequegui (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah!. Perdona, ahora entiendo. Pues no te preocupes, todo seguiría como te indiqué, con la salvedad de introducir, como bien pensastes, un par de diodos dispuestos en la forma que aparece en el jpg. Saludos.


----------



## jequegui (Feb 18, 2009)

Ah!. Perdona, ahora entiendo. Pues no te preocupes, todo seguiría como te indiqué, con la salvedad de introducir, como bien pensastes, un par de diodos dispuestos en la forma que aparece en el jpg. Saludos.


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Nuchas gracias amigo! Aunque no entiendo bien el esquema que me has hecho. No encuentro bien los pulsadores y solo identifico los diodos, sería mucho pedirte o abusar mucho de tu generosidad pedirte que me especifiques los componentes? muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 19, 2009)

Nuchas gracias amigo! Aunque no entiendo bien el esquema que me has hecho. No encuentro bien los pulsadores y solo identifico los diodos, sería mucho pedirte o abusar mucho de tu generosidad pedirte que me especifiques los componentes? muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## jequegui (Feb 19, 2009)

Imagino que ahora lo entenderás. Son dos diodos ''1N4007'', 4 relés conmutados de 1 contacto para 12 voltios corriente continua, y 4 pulsadores. Los cuadros con diagonal son las bobinas de los relés. Saludos.


----------



## jequegui (Feb 19, 2009)

Imagino que ahora lo entenderás. Son dos diodos ''1N4007'', 4 relés conmutados de 1 contacto para 12 voltios corriente continua, y 4 pulsadores. Los cuadros con diagonal son las bobinas de los relés. Saludos.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2009)

Hola.
Espero que esto te dé una mejor visión de la conexión.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## elaficionado (Feb 19, 2009)

Hola.
Espero que esto te dé una mejor visión de la conexión.

Chao.

elaficionado.


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 19, 2009)

muchas gracias a ambos, sois unos máquinas. Yo la verdad soy un aficionado y algunos dibujos esquemáticos me cuesta identificarlos. Pasaré el esquema a PCB y lo pondré por si me he confundio en algo jejejejej. GRacias otra vez


----------



## ToniJ (Feb 19, 2009)

muchas gracias a ambos, sois unos máquinas. Yo la verdad soy un aficionado y algunos dibujos esquemáticos me cuesta identificarlos. Pasaré el esquema a PCB y lo pondré por si me he confundio en algo jejejejej. GRacias otra vez


----------



## darkneil (Abr 30, 2009)

Hola, estoy diseñando un circuito para gobernar un cohete de combustion y necesito cerrar dicho circuito a distancia. Me explico, no puedo encender el motor del cohete desde el mismo cohete, necesito hacerlo a distancia, y como todos los sistemas inalambricos me vienen un poco grandes, por ahora, llegue a la conclusion de que debia utilizar un rele. Bien, el rele, una vez cesa su alimentacion vuelve a abrir el circuito, luego lo que necesito es algun tipo de rele que permanezca cerrado hasta que reciba un nuevo impulso, que lo abra. He encontrado los telerruptores, pero obviamente mi circuito es un circuito digital y trabaja a 5 v por lo que los telerruptores no me sirven. Me podeis aclarar alguna duda? Gracias de antemano


----------



## unleased! (Abr 30, 2009)

Puedes usar un interruptor on-off con un flip-flop:
http://www.soloelectronica.net/on_off_2.htm
Funciona a 12v pero también funciona a 5v, lo único cambiar el relé. el impulso se lo mandas a la patilla 3. El integrado (cd4013) tiene dos flip-flops en su interior por lo que si te hace falta puedes comandar 2 relés independientemente. Espero que te sirva.
Saludos.


----------



## darkneil (Abr 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias, voy a echarle un vistazo


----------



## darkneil (May 1, 2009)

se acerca bastante a lo que yo quiero pero quiero encontrar algo mas facil, si es posible, me podriais decir si un transistor bjt realimentado me podria servir tambien como un interruptor? (estamos hablando de corriente continua)


----------



## eliasf288 (Oct 28, 2010)

Voy a usar un circuito montado de un coche radiocontrol que funciona con 1,5v. Lo que busco es que cuando le de al avance en el mado y el circuito deje pasar 1.5v al motor, en lugar de al motor me abra un un rele que de paso por el que pasaran 18-20v. Que rele debo montar??

Gracias.


----------



## smd10 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hola!
Pues según creo, tendrás que poner un transistor antes del relé para que se active con mas voltaje (porque reles de 1,5v no me suena de verlos), por ejemplo un rele de 6v, depende de la fuente que quieras aplicarle al bobinado del relé, que podrá ser la que le apliques al circuito.


----------



## reyvilla (Oct 28, 2010)

hola, hace poco se hablo de los rele, https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/medir-rele-relay-44725/ , si lo estas alimentando con 5 o 9v con un transistor puedes activar el rele, aunque como el voltaje no es muy alto puedes usar un transistor y ya.


----------



## luisval22 (Oct 28, 2010)

bueno lo que tu quieres es algo asi no
prueba a ver si te funciona el rele consigue uno de 5 voltios y si pudieras aumentar los 1.5 voltios a 3 aumentalos pues he probado con 3 voltios y lo activa


----------



## eliasf288 (Oct 28, 2010)

Gracias a todos de antemano




Efectivamente luisval22, eso es, pero tengo dudas.

1º Lo rojo es el rele.
2º lo azul son 2 resistencias.
3º lo verde no se que es....¿?

Me imagino que con lo 2º y lo 3º tratas de incrementar el voltaje para excitar al rele. Me seria posible incrementar ese voltaje a 3v o incluso a 4,5v sin esta ayuda. Siendo asi ¿podria prescindir de ello?


----------



## luisval22 (Oct 29, 2010)

ok bueno te explico un poco 
lo verde es un transistor ,el cual puede ser un 2n2222, ahora como funciona el circuito ,bueno el circuito funciona de la siguiente manera:
las dos resistencias en serie que tu miras forman un divisor de voltaje con respecto a la base del transistor, a 1.5 voltios de alimnetacion tendras aproximadamente 0.75 en la base lo cual es suficiente para polarizar el transistor. cuando el transistor esta polarizado o activado tiene la peculiaridad de amplificar esta corriente que pasa por el y asi pues poder activar el rele

cualquier duda solo pregunta y te aconsejo que busques mas informacion de transistores y su funcionamiento


----------



## smd10 (Oct 29, 2010)

luisval22 dijo:
			
		

> prueba a ver si te funciona el rele consigue uno de 5 voltios y si pudieras aumentar los 1.5 voltios a 3 aumentalos pues he probado con 3 voltios y lo activa


Lo que pasa es que tal como está el circuito, el relé no se activará por esa razón (le hace falta más voltaje), ya que el transistor tal como está amplifica la intensidad pero no el voltaje.
Lo que tienes que hacer es conectar la parte positiva del relé en vez de a esos 1.5v a por lo menos 3v como dice luisval, sacados de una batería o de otro sitio. Eso sí dejando la resistencia conectada a los 1.5v.
Saludos!


----------



## memoni (Dic 3, 2011)

Hola a toda la comunidad soy nuevo en el foro y novato en electrónica, quiero poder encender una luz enchufada a la red de casa desde el pc con un micro, para ello le he puesto un relé, transistor, resistencia y un diodo, va todo perfecto el relé hace el ruido, pero mi problema es el siguiente, no encuentro nada por internet sobre las caracteristicas del relé y no se si vale para 220V, la foto del relé es el siguiente con su número de serie http://www.telkron.com/asp/carrito/verpro.asp?codpro=RLMQ25V&id=1229


----------



## rash (Dic 3, 2011)

para saber si vale o no, tienes que leer el relé..... mira en su encapsulado que por algún lado pondrá 230V 2A (por ejemplo)......por la pinta que tiene parece que puede manejar unos 2-4 A....
... pero leelo en el encapsulado.... y mira la potencia de tu lámpara para saber si los contactos permiten tal densidad de corriente..
saludos


----------



## memoni (Dic 3, 2011)

Muchísimas gracias por tu rapidísima respuesta, pues he visto lo que tiene grabado, y pues he podido diferenciar que pone 150mW, que pone 5V, pero no veo nada de 230V ni los A que puede soportar eso es lo que me tiene con la duda, los A que soporta no me importa mucho ya que para probarlo nada mas voy a usar una bombilla fluorescente de 18w. Mi duda era si era 5V - 220 V como pone claramente en algunos otros relés.


----------



## rash (Dic 4, 2011)

...la bobina funciona con 5 voltios..... y los contactos pueden aguantar esa potencia.... saludos


----------



## memoni (Dic 4, 2011)

Perdonadme tanta ignorancia pero quiero asegurarme bien antes de enchufar nada al relé, se que es de 5V por eso me va bien para usarlo con arduino, lo que quiero es encender y apagar una bombilla de 18W, enchufada a la red de casa (220V), de una pecera dónde tengo las tortugas dependiendo si hay luz o no, el sensor fotovoltaico todavía no lo he comprado pero si que quería ir probando el relé; mi duda surge cuando he visto otros reles en los que se indica 5V - 220 V, es decir me indica la tensión de mi circuito y la tensión de lo que quiero encender y apagar, y en este relé no me indica tal cosa, entonces no se seguro si puedo o no enchufarle algo que vaya a 220V.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 4, 2011)

Ese tipo de relay - generalmente - no está previsto para conmutar 220V, y dudo mucho que los contactos soporten el arco al cortar 220V. Se pueden usar para lo que vos querés, pero no esperés que tengan una larga vida...


----------



## rash (Dic 4, 2011)

para que dure el más, pon los dos circuitos de contactos del relé en paralelo...... 
saludos


----------



## memoni (Dic 4, 2011)

Vale gracias por tu paciencia, el relé tiene 8 pines y creo que en paralelo lo he puesto, los dos pin últimos, y funcionar funciona porque el circuito con el arduino va bien, hace el ruidito de activación. Luego más tarde veo sino explota algo, hahahaha


----------



## BKAR (Dic 4, 2011)

tengo un relay similar, de 5 vol mismo encapsulado y mismo color
lo único que cambia es el encapsulado, así que me pregunte cuanto tiempo tarda en conmutar el Relay?
..TODO COMPROBADO EXPERIMENTALMENTE..
"tiempo a" tiempo que tarda tarda en responder el relay después de que se "polarizar" la bobina en un contaco
"tiempo b" tiempo que tarda en cambiar de un contacto a otro
"tiempo c" tiempo que tarda tarda en responder el relay después de que se "polarizar" la bobina en el otro  contaco

miren que "tiempo b" + "tiempo c" =(casi) "tiempo a"

por si no se aprecia..
t_a=4.776ms
t_b=3.654ms
t_c=512.288us

concluyo que ese relay tarda algo mas de 3,5ms despues de un pulso cualquiera destinado a polarizar la bobina


----------



## memoni (Dic 4, 2011)

Muy buena esa info, y probaste a encender y apagar algo a 220V ?


----------



## BKAR (Dic 4, 2011)

mmm no, pero supongo que andara
..bueno, mas que suficientes fueron las explicaciones de rash y ezavalla


----------



## memoni (Dic 5, 2011)

Bueno despues de montar todo, lo he puesto a funcionar y efectivamente como bien decia Azabar le cuesta apagarse, de todas formas repasaré bien el circuito por si hay algo no haciendo bien contacto. En paralelo no he podido ponerlo por mas que he intentado.


----------



## memoni (Dic 18, 2011)

Al parecer el relé según me dijeron en la tienda es de 5A y vale para 220V, lo puse en paralelo y ya lleva 10 días funcionando sin problema, así que dejo la foto de como hice los  contactos de sus pines para el que le pueda servir
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/706/squarerelaypinout.jpg/


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 10, 2012)

hola gente del foro, algunos relays de 5 patas tienen en la parte inferior un tornillo esto para que sirve ? 
será para intercambiar NC por NA entre las 2 patas de salida ? 

saludos!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 10, 2012)

No creo...porque el NA y NC están definidos por una fuerza que ejerce el mismo metal...y se conmuta por una fuerza generada en la bobina...como no está polarizado no se puede...

puede ser para regular la fuerza que deberá hacer la bobina para conmutar...creo


----------



## vargas1961 (Ene 10, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> No creo...porque el NA y NC están definidos por una fuerza que ejerce el mismo metal...y se conmuta por una fuerza generada en la bobina...como no está polarizado no se puede...
> 
> puede ser para regular la fuerza que deberá hacer la bobina para conmutar...creo



Como cita aqui el amigo draco algunos reles tienen un tornillo que aproxima o aleja la placa metalica al nucleo de la bobina,es posible que si lo aproximas mucho el contacto nc,se separe quedando abierto e incluso cerrando el nc pero el rele queda bloqueado de esa forma,seria bueno que subieras una foto,un saludo a ambos


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 10, 2012)

Amigo, sube una fotografia para observar, ese tornillo fija la armadura.


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 10, 2012)

aca adjunto imagenes del rele lo mejor que pude sacar con la lente de la notbook, no se ve muy bien el tornillo plastico pero esta al centro de la primera imagen, ustedes creen que si lo toco lo puedo romper ?? porque ya estoy tentado de girarlo


----------



## maezca (Ene 10, 2012)

tengo varios asi y nunca pense que eso fuese un tornillo...


----------



## vargas1961 (Ene 10, 2012)

Ilcapo ,seguro que es un tornillo ?yo no le veo la hendidura ni plana ni estrella para meter el destornillador,los relés a los que yo me refería son mas grandes,este que tienes esta totalmente sellado y si no te funciona tendrás que cambiarlo por que al intentar abrirlo se romperá seguramente,fijándose bien parece una especie de tapón,pero aunque he utilizado muchos de esa marca no eran como ese,asi que no te puedo ser de mas ayuda.un saludo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 10, 2012)

ese es el nucleo de Coil y solo esta hay para aguegar un sensor para saber si esta energisado (tipo optoacoplador) En otra palabra detalles de fabrica


----------



## edward23 (Ene 10, 2012)

esa es parte de la base interior en la que se encuentra colocado el coil. no es un tornillo


----------



## fernandob (Ene 10, 2012)

ilcapo dijo:
			
		

> aca adjunto imagenes del rele lo mejor que pude sacar con la lente de la notbook, no se ve muy bien el tornillo plastico pero esta al centro de la primera imagen, ustedes creen que si lo toco lo puedo romper ?? *porque ya estoy tentado de girarlo*


 
.esa tentacion irresistible... es conocida.

dale nomas, veras que es como te han dicho, no  hay nada que girar.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 10, 2012)

Claro! keejejeje, es de esos reles? pf pero no es un tornillo!

Por favor jejejeje

Esos relés de suerte traen la bobinita y la planchuelita de cobre!


----------



## reyvilla (Ene 10, 2012)

yo ya me estaba algo preocupando, pensando que tipo de rele era, si en realidad existe uno creo que seria como comentaron para ajustar el contacto del rele no creo que se pueda ajustar el voltaje aunque suena interesante un rele regulable a voltaje...saludos


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 11, 2012)

Para regularlo en tensión podría tener un punto central en la bobinita..es decir una patita más de conexión...pero...bueno


----------



## ilcapo (Ene 11, 2012)

compre uno de otra marca que trae el tornillito de cobre para que se vea bien en la foto, en cuanto pueda coloco la foto ,, en realidad no se si es un tornillo pero trae una "rayita" como para usar un destornillador plano, a lo mejor es una tapita de cobre , no se,,,


----------



## jemoce (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola, 

Tengo que comprar un relé de estado sólido para controlar con un equipo de adquisición de datos daqlab 2005. Me gustaría poder accionar corrientes tanto continuas de 24V, como alternas de 220V.

Este equipo, tiene salidas analógicas de +-10V.

¿Alguien me podría recomendar algún relé que pueda controlar con éste equipo?

Muchas gracias a todos!!!


----------



## ecotronico (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola jemoce:

antes de responder, es necesario saber:

1- por qué deseas usar un relé de estado sólido en vez de uno electro-mecánico.
2- por qué usarás la salida análoga en vez de una salida digital (on-off)

Si la alimentación de tu equipo de adquisicion de datos es de 24Vcc, creo que debes usa la salida digital de él para alimentar un relé auxiliar de bobina 24Vcc. De esta manera controlas ON-OFF. La única limitante es que no podrás accionar a frecuencias menores a 1 Hz (debido a que es un sistema electro-mecánico, el tiempo de conmutación es más elevado que un relé de estado sólido).
Acá hay unos ejemplos:

FINDER http://www.findernet.com/es/products/families/9
KOINO http://www.koino.com/_en/SU_Design_Lab/Koino_e-Catalog-En-Relay_Socket/
,entre otros.


Si deseas accionar a frecuencias un poco mayores, estamos claros que un relé de estado sólido te servirá.
En este caso, busca en el foro.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/rele-estado-solido-56954/

En ambos casos, es desable que traiga soporte para riel DIN o similar.

Saludos


----------



## jemoce (Feb 5, 2012)

El motivo por el que quiero usar uno de estado sólido es la velocidad de actuación, ya que necesito una gran velocidad.
El motivo por el que quiero usar una analógica en vez de una digital es porque el equipo no posee salidas digitales. Para tenerlas, es necesaria una tarjeta adicional de relés que cuesta 400 euros, así que la diferencia de precio influye bastante....

Las salidas analógicas son de +-10V, y en la página de venta online he visto que hay relés de 0 a 10, de 4 a 8, etc....al ser una salida analógica supongo que cualquier relé que esté dentro del rango de 0 a 10 valdrá no???
Porque estas tensiones son las de control verdad?las de carga se refieren a las tensiones que se pueden conectar en los terminales sobre los que actua verdad?????


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 5, 2012)

Si tenés una salida analógica no vas a poder manejar desde ahi el rele..este se comportará extraño

Peeero si puedes hacer una especie de comparador con amplificador operacional para convertir esa tensión analógica en digital..


es decir, dependiendo el valor de tensión en la entrada del operacional este tendrá una salida de 1 o 0 lógico...y lo bueno de esto es que podés setear los valores a los que querés que haga el paso..

tanto el valor mínimo como el máximo y obviamente asi regulas la histéresis

Saludos


----------



## eL1ct (Feb 5, 2012)

Hola, yo te puedo mostrar como ejemplo este datasheet (ya que lo tengo a mano):
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/vishay/83804.pdf

Supongo que lo que necesites requerira mas potencia, pero puedes echarle un ojo a esto para hacerte una idea.

Por ejemplo, en este ejemplo la entrada es un led y su tension nominal  es de 1,25v pero, lo importante no es la tension sino la corriente; asi  que con una resistencia en serie, puedes ajustar la tension de entada  "al gusto".

Y si; la tension de load es la de salida, la de la carga, en este caso S y S'.

Por otro lado, yo tampoco es que sepa mucho de esto, pero lo de  "switchear" una fuente de corriente continua lo puedes hacer facilmente  con un transistor; quiza con un mosfet de low Rds(on) puedas conseguir  manejar grandes corrientes. Y si quieres protejer la salidad del DAC  puedes poner un optoacoplador.

Y quiza para alterna lo mejor sea algo asi (esto es lo que he encontrado):
www.electro-tech-online.com/custompdfs/2009/05/moc3041.pdf

Aunque no se si podras conseguir grandes velocidades con esto, ya que, no dice nada sobre "velocidad".

un saludo


----------



## jemoce (Feb 7, 2012)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Si tenés una salida analógica no vas a poder manejar desde ahi el rele..este se comportará extraño
> 
> Peeero si puedes hacer una especie de comparador con amplificador operacional para convertir esa tensión analógica en digital..
> 
> ...



Y como se podría hacer esto?tienes algo para que lo pueda mirar??
Yo creo que es la mejor opción no?


----------



## eL1ct (Feb 7, 2012)

si es un rele de estado solido no creo que importe... ademas todo dependera de que tipo de salida analogica sea, tendrias que estudiar tu Data Acquisition Card... y si no, como dice DJ Draco, puedes poner un Comparador (que es mas "rapido" que un operacional normal, aunque todo depende de cunata rapidez quieras).


----------



## jemoce (Feb 7, 2012)

y sabes donde puedo encontrar algún esquema para hacer el comparador?
no tengo mucha idea sobre los operacionales y me gustaría probar esta opcion....


----------



## eL1ct (Feb 7, 2012)

Creo que un schmitt triger seria lo apropiado, es decir realimentacion positiva.

Sobre el circuito operacional buscando en internet, en un momento he encontrado esto:
este seria el circuito para alimentacion simetrica:
http://www.foroselectronica.es/f111...arador-regenerativo-bascula-schmitt-1960.html

y para alimentacion simple:
http://www.radio-electronics.com/info/circuits/opamp_schmitt_trigger/op_amp_schmitt_trigger.php


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Feb 7, 2012)

y el LM339


----------



## emz102009 (Jul 29, 2012)

Explico mi duda en el siguiente video....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHEx0HkZpCw&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jul 29, 2012)

Hola compañero, paso a resolver tu duda:

Ver el archivo adjunto 77032
Bueno como puedes observar n el circuito de arriba del microcontrolador activa un transistor npn y este a su vez ativa un rele, el diodo sirve para eliminar la corriente inversa a lo hora de desconectar el rele y el rele te activa el motor, este seria el esquema correspondiente al de tu video, ahora existe una segunda alternativa y es conectar el motor directo al transistor y seria del siguiente modo:
Ver el archivo adjunto 77033

La ventaja de este ultimo es que puedes regular la velocidad del motor mediante pwm, solo asegurate de que tu transistor soporte la corriente nesesaria para encender el motor.
Si tienes alguna otra duda o me falto algo por aclarar me vuelves a preguntar.

Pd: las fuentes son de 12v, solo que se olvido cambiarlas a la hora de sacar las fotos y el capacitor del segundo ejemplo es de 100nF no de 1 uF.

Saludos,


----------



## emz102009 (Jul 29, 2012)

Oye amigo, este ahora tengo un problema en proteus bueno por si sabes como utilizarlo lo que pasa es que cuando conecto el diodo a las patas del relay me marca una x  ,,,, diciendo me que estamal,,, no sabes por que???????? o que diodo o rele debo utilizar????


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2012)

Estarás poniendo el díodo al reves !

Mira bien el dibujo

Esto esta mal dibujado :

Ver el archivo adjunto 77033


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jul 29, 2012)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> Estarás poniendo el díodo al reves !
> 
> Mira bien el dibujo
> 
> ...


 
Concuerdo con DOSMETROS, es probable que el diodo este alrevez en tu simulacion pero cual es el otro error DOSMETROS ???, lo unico que veo mal es que se olvido quitar la conexion a + que use para probarlo. Por lo que deberia quedar asi:
Ver el archivo adjunto 77035
O tengo algo mas que este mal o eso era todo???

Saludos,


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 29, 2012)

Va mejorando  , en general se prefiere dibujar el positivo arriba , no es una norma , pero ayuda.

Le pondria a la base del transistor una resistencia pull-down (de base a emisor) de unos . . . 22 k podria funcionar  Para asegurarte que no se dispare solo.

Saludos !


----------



## Justiciero24 (Jul 29, 2012)

Entendido DOSMETROS a la siguiente vez intentare seguir ese consejo.

Lo de la resistencia creo que no es nesario si utilizas un micro, ya que el mismo cuando su salida esta apagada esta tiene un nivel logico negativo, por lo que pienso que no se dispararia solo. ¿o estoy un error?
Claro esto depende del modo en que utilizes el micro, pero si utilizas algun otro metodo para dispararlo ay que hacer lo que dice DOSMETROS.

Saludos,


----------



## felipe1990 (Sep 4, 2012)

Hola.

Para una determinada instalación en un coche, según lo que he investigado, necesitaría un relé de 4 contactos, y sería para algo así:
Contacto "a": Negativo
Contacto "b": Positivo bajo contacto
Contacto "c": Positivo de luz de cruce
Contacto "d": Positivo de un aparato nuevo

Para que, el relé, al recibir corriente de "c" (luz de cruce encendida), deje pasar corriente de "b" a "d" (se encienda el aparato que instale).

¿Alguien me podría decir si me vale alguno de estos relés...
Opción 1
Opción 2
Opción 3
Opción 4

... o como entender el esquema de un relé, para mirarlo yo (ya he buscado pero no lo encuentro).

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

Contacto "a": Negativo > > > 86 - *ROJO*
Contacto "b": Positivo bajo contacto > > > 87 - *NARANJA*
Contacto "c": Positivo de luz de cruce > > > 85 - *AMARILLO*
Contacto "d": Positivo de un aparato nuevo > > > 30 -*AZUL*














http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/841/releinversor.jpg/sr=1







Saludos !


----------



## felipe1990 (Sep 4, 2012)

¡Muchísimas gracias, DOSMETROS!

Me viene muy bien toda esa detallada información para aprender.

Entonces, si he entendido bien:
Me vale la "Opción 2", dejando el 87a sin usar.
Pero, ya por saberlo, ¿que diferencia hay con la "Opción 1"?

Gracias nuevamente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 4, 2012)

De nada , la Opción 1 no tiene inversor , solo un contacto que se acciona al dar corriente y unifica las patas 87 con 87A

Saludos !


----------



## felipe1990 (Sep 5, 2012)

¿Unificar 87 con 87A? ¿Y la corriente de 30 no les llega? ¿O llega a ambos?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 5, 2012)

Si les llega a ambas patas , fijate :


----------



## sebertorello (Sep 24, 2013)

Buenas noches. Mi duda es la siguiente: Estoy realizando un circuito para comandar un foco con un control remoto (muy básico, para empezar a aprender a usar el control) y, el mismo esta alimentado con 5v, pero para utilizar el relee necesito 9v. ¿Cual sería una solución posible? Ya he probado con alimentar con 9v el circuito y con un HCF4017 sacar los 5v, pero no se porque motivo cuando llevo el cable de la salida del HCF a la entrada del sensor infrarrojo, en vez de tener 5v tengo 7v.
Desde ya muchas gracias. Espero se entienda la duda y me la puedan solucionar. ...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 24, 2013)

Amigo, sera imposible adivinar sin el esquema del que hablas.


----------



## chugus (Sep 24, 2013)

> Estoy realizando un circuito para comandar un foco con un control remoto y el mismo esta alimentado con 5v, pero para utilizar el relee necesito 9v. ¿Cual sería una solución posible?



La solución sería alimentar con 9V. Para el rele tomas directamente los 9V y para el IC regulas con un 7805.
Un saludo!


----------



## sebertorello (Sep 24, 2013)

Este es el esquema que estoy haciendo. Aquí utiliza un relee que se conecta directamente a los 5v, pero yo no tengo uno de esos y quisiera adaptarlo a los materiales que tengo para no gastar dinero que no tengo.


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 24, 2013)

sebertorello dijo:
			
		

> Ya he probado con alimentar con 9v el circuito y con un HCF4017 sacar los 5v, pero no se porque motivo cuando llevo el cable de la salida del HCF a la entrada del sensor infrarrojo, en vez de tener 5v tengo 7v.



El HCF4017 no es un regulador de tensión... no se para que quieres sacarle 5V si el relé funciona con 9V... Yo creo que el voltaje se te cae porque es posible que la corriente necesaria para el relé sea moderadamente alta (también comprueba los pines de la bobina), tendías que ver las especificaciones de dicho relé. En general puedes alimentar el circuito con 9VDC que el HCF4017 soporta esa y mas tensión; quizás reducir la resistencia de 1K de la base del transistor por una de 470 ohm a ver si logra activar el relé... si no prueba un darlington, agrega un BD139 (por ejemplo). 

Saludos!

PD: desconozco las características del módulo receptor IR, pero para aumentar la tensión a 9V y conservar aproximadamente la corriente sobre dicho receptor yo le aumentaría la resistencia de 47ohm a unos 150ohm. Ojalá que alguien me corrija si estoy equivocado.


----------



## sebertorello (Sep 24, 2013)

lo que quiero lograr con el regulador es conseguir los 5v para alimentar el sensor infrarrojo, que con 9v no funciona. se comprende la duda?


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 24, 2013)

Utiliza un LM78L05 solo para alimentar el sensor, si tiene una fuente de 9V regulados puede utilizar una resistencia de 820 ohm en vez de 47 ohm... revisé la hoja de datos del sensor y solo necesita 5mA y puede trabajar a un máximo de 6V.

(9V-5V)/0.005A=800 ohm  Lo más seguro es lo del LM78L05 (ten cuidado con los pines)

PD: ya ensayó el circuito a 9V? si la respuesta es sí, entonces es posible estropear el módulo IR. Revisa que no sea así.


----------



## sebertorello (Sep 24, 2013)

Listo, amigo! lo he solucionado con el LM7805. Mi error era conecta el colector del BC558 a los 9v. Era solo fijarme un poco mas. Disculpen las molestias y muchas gracias!


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 24, 2013)

Es decir... conectaste el colector del BC558 a 9V en vez del emisor? Bueno... no hay problema (ahora), mejor que te salió de una y sin necesidad de modificaciones que ya te había dicho y no te funcionaría de todos modos con el error del transistor. 
Saludos!


----------



## adriandelanoche (Nov 22, 2014)

Hola estoy terminando un diseño que empece hace un mes para recuperar cualidades en electricidadd y electronica asique aproveche e invente pero me tropece con el rele para terminar el proyecto y seme habrio la complejidad del mundo del automatismo.

Entonces me entusiasme mas pero no puedo lograr entender el siguiente diagrama donde muestra el rele y el otro el zocalo.

En realidad el rele que voy a usar tiene 4 pines mas y el zocalo es distinto, pero entendiendo este que es mas basico podria ser capaz de resolver el problema con el otro.



La parte que no entiendo en el diagrama es cual patita seria el rele en si, cual accionaria el magneto.
Si la patita 9 en funcion de interruptor o la 5 en funcion de iman. De ahi adelante creo que puedo avanzar.


----------



## proteus7 (Nov 22, 2014)

ni yo te endi, pero  por lo que veo en la primera imagen la pata 13 y 14 accionan el magneto la pata 9 y 12 son las que se mueven osea que cuando energizas el magneto  este mismo hace que se muevan la pata 9 y 12


----------



## chclau (Nov 22, 2014)

Por si no quedo claro en reposo la pata 9 esta conectada a la 1 y la 12 a la 4. Cuando se energiza la bobina entre las patas 13 y 14, la para 9 queda conectada a la 5 y la 12 a la 8.


----------



## adriandelanoche (Nov 22, 2014)

Gracias por sacarme de la duda equipo.


----------

